# Max Ride the Gorge Bike Ride Recommendations



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Looking to get out and do a train ride out towards the gorge and then a good 50 miler on bike

Can anyone recommend a good route. Looks like the max goes into Gresham so can get off there and start heading out

Looking for low traffic roads and moderate climbing


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

For my money, a ride up the Old Historic Highway can't be beat. The traffic isn't usually that bad unless you go on a reeaaaallly nice weekend. The earlier you start the less traffic you'll see.

For example, you can take the Max out to Gresham and get off at the 188th ave/Rockwood stop. From there bike a few blocks south to Stark street, then head east on Stark. Stay on Stark for a few miles (it's straight and has a bike lane), and eventually it'll drop you down a curving hill and across a bridge that passes over the Sandy River.

From the bridge, hang a right and just start cycling up the historic highway! It's roughly 4-5 miles and a 900 ft climb, so not brutal. Eventually you'll reach the Women's Forum and the Vista House.

At Vista House, you can drop down the hill and do another 10 miles of rollers to Multnomah Falls, and then just head back to Vista House after you're done. That would give you over 2,000 ft of climbing for the ride.

Another (longer) route you can do is take the road towards Bull Run and Sandy. Lots of great climbing, some of it steeper, in there. It's something like 13 miles from Corbett to Sandy, and I think you gain 2,500 ft or so of elevation in there. Once you reach Sandy you can come back into Gresham along Bluff Road/Orient Drive.

Lastly, if you want lots of climbing, right after you reach the women's forum you can go up Larch Mountain instead of going to Vista House. It's 14.5 miles and another 3,000 ft of elevation, mostly around the same grade as the road up the historic highway. So not super hard, just a long slog up the road for an hour and a half or so.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The road to crown point from the Women's forum is really jacked up. 
I think they close it and start work on it after this weekend, but not certain. 
WFL > Projects > Oregon > Crown Point Viaduct Project

"September 4 to September 30, 2012: The highway from Crown Point to Latourell Falls will be closed to all pedestrians and vehicles, including bicycles; the highway from Larch Mountain Road to Crown Point will be closed to vehicles longer than 25 feet. Vista House will be open.
October 1 to December 31, 2012: The highway from Larch Mountain Road to Latourell Falls will be closed to all pedestrians and vehicles, including bicycles. The highway from Latourell Falls to Bridal Veil Falls will be closed to vehicles longer than 25 feet. Vista House will be closed."





My club is doing Larch Mtn. on Monday. You're welcome to join us. 
Starting at 9 from Mc Menamins at EdgeField,


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

You can also take max to the airport and then ride out on Marine Drive. From Troutdale you can take the historic highway to Crown Point, but it's closed from there east for a mile or two. When are you thinking about doing the ride? I might go along - if your pace isn't too speedy.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll be attempting it on Sat. Haven't ridden since last Sat. so I'll be outta shape.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I rode to Crown Point on Sunday, and yeah, there's been dramatic slippage of a big chunk of earth toward the river. I'm booked all day Saturday. Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

I rode to crown point on Saterday we probably passed each other. I went through the road block at crown point because the road looked pretty good. The road is closed for a good reason, it is really torn up about a half mile from crown point. Oh well it was a grat ride!!


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

That is another ride that my daughter and I want to make next summer. I would love it if my wife would do it too but it is not to be. She just isn't ready for a challenge like that. Little steps.One of these days she will though. One of these days. 
We are going to try the ride from Rufus to Celilo. I think that would be a great ride too. Not real long but very little traffic. Really a nice road to boot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

you should do the crown point ride. It isnt that bad for climbing I was really shocked at how little climbing it was. The rufus ride sounds like a good one too!


----------

